# Youtube (kiejtés)



## Encolpius

Helló, azt hallottam egy filmben, hogy jútyúb. Most ezt így ejtitek, vagy viccnek volt szánva (lehetett)? Én azt hittem jútúbnak ejtik. Köszi. Enc.


----------



## AndrasBP

Ez egyáltalán nem vicc, én is így ejtem, a brit kiejtés szerint. Ugyanez a helyzet a *tune, tutor, student, stupid*, stb. szavakban.
Az amerikai ejtésben viszont "kemény" /t/ hangot ejtenek. 
A "YouTube" esetén nem alakult ki egyértelműen, hogy melyik verziót vettük át.


----------



## Encolpius

De vannak, akik jútúbnak ejtik, és az is rendben van?


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Ez egyáltalán nem vicc, én is így ejtem ....


Én is, spontán.


Encolpius said:


> De vannak, akik jútúbnak ejtik, és az is rendben van?


Szerintem igen, ha a magyar beszédben használjak ezt a szót.

Ha jobban belegondolok, lehet, hogy én is néha _jútúb_ot mondok, ha magyarul vagy szlovákul beszélek. Talán azért, hogy ne vigyem "túlzásba" az idegenes kiejtést, vagy hogy ne hangozzék affektáltan. Például nem mondom azt, hogy _szendiegou _vagy _szenfrensziszkou_, hanem "simán" _szandiégo _és _szanfranciszko_. Ezek nem igazán jó példák, mert spanyol eredetű szavakról van szó, de talán illusztrációként megfelelnek ....


----------



## Encolpius

Most jobban odafigyelek, mit mondanak, és ma a tévében véletlenül megint hallottam. Jútyúb volt. És nem vicces szüvegkörnyezetben. Vagyis tényleg a jútyúb lesz gyakoribb.


----------



## Zsanna

A "jútyúbos" statisztikát én is növelem vicc nélkül (bár ez nem meglepő  ), de nem is hallottam "amerikaias" kiejtéssel még itthon. (Lehet, hogy egy kicsit kirína az általános használatból, de ma már annyi mindennel előfordul ez... Hiba azért nem lenne.)
Viszont nem lep meg, ha nálatok a másik variáció a gyakoribb, mert észrevettem, hogy pl. Franciaországban is másképp ejtenek néhány angol szót vagy tulajdonnevet, mint itthon. (Pl. a franciák állandóan "nú" jorkot ejtenek, míg itthon inkább a "nyú" jork dívik.)
Ahogy András is mondta, nálunk inkább a brit angol kiejtés dominál, míg máshol az amerikai angolé - bár valószínű, hogy esettől, az adott szótól függően is.


----------



## Encolpius

Igen, a csehek jútúbnak ejtik, ezért volt meglepő és multságos.  
De ezek szerint ez a normális. 
Érdekes lenni megkérdézni az All Languages-ben.


----------

